# bed rail for futon?



## superfastreader (Aug 6, 2007)

we sleep on a futon on a frame. dd spends most of the night in the arm's reach, but i bring her into bed to nurse and keep her there when i fall asleep before she does. the arm's reach acts as a bedrail, with rolled up towels to fill in the space, since the futon mattress is lower than the arm's reach.

now i think it's time to move her into the pack and play, which will stay up against our bed so that i can hear her when she wakes in the night.

do i need a bed rail, too? or can i keep doing the rolled up towel thing?

if so, what bed rails work for a futon? it is only a full-size mattress so space is at a premium. also, we don't have $$ for the habitat one.

getting a different bed is not an option. i don't think putting the mattress on the floor is an option, either, because we need the under the bed space in our small apartment!!

thanks in advance


----------

